# Magic fish (Killifish)



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

magic fish - Tropical Fish Eggs Hatching Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games

i found out about these last night and i've been thinking about them ever since... i'm so curious to try them, has anyone used this kit or is it easier to just get some eggs from ebay? 


they sound incredible, i didnt know there were any fish species that did this! so its new to me!


----------



## pinkspider (Feb 22, 2010)

I've kept Killis for a good few years now - although I'm yet to try one of the kits available online.

They're amazing fish to keep and given soft enough water cope really nicely in a community setup, as well as in a single species tank.

I've been considering one of the kits recently - after a friend had great success with one.

One thing of note though - they're not overly bright and will think nothing of jumping out of the tank :gasp:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

It's probably a lot easier to just buy some eggs off ebay.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hmmm I might try this, my BF brought me Triops for Christmas, so i'll buy him these for our anniversary lol


----------



## roostarr (Jan 27, 2009)

see i did think it would be cheaper to go sraight to ebay, but i also thought the kits might be a good practice set up - i figure the kit is made using high hatch rate eggs and comes with really simple instructions that would make it easier on a first timer to the species...


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

Kept killifish for few years now. Never tried these kits, but from what i've read i wouldn't. Seen the reviews on Amazon and they're not great. Plus they're annuals, so won't live too long if they do hatch.

If you really want to try killifish (i recommend you do, lovely fish) have a google search for classified aquatics. Not sure i'm allowed to link so i won't, but there are a lot of breeders who'll sell you eggs in the UK. All the ones i've seen on ebay are from asia.


----------

